# Post a movie quote!   Those viewing these movie quotes may guess the name of the movie.



## PamfromTx (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2020)

May the force be with you.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 15, 2020)

"What we have here is a FAILURE to communicate!"
Are they supposed to guess the name of the movie?
and
"I love the smell of Napom in the morning!"


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 15, 2020)

"You can't handle the truth!"


----------



## Devi (Jun 15, 2020)

"Leave the gun. Take the cannoli."


----------



## Gaer (Jun 15, 2020)

"I'm 60!"

"Woodrow, quite a party!"


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 15, 2020)

*"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn!"*


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 15, 2020)

“Here’s looking at you, kid.”


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 15, 2020)

*“You’re gonna need a bigger boat.” *


----------



## Gaer (Jun 15, 2020)

"Dammit Jim,  I feel like I'm back in the dark ages!"


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 15, 2020)

Dave, my mind is going, I can feel it.......


----------



## jerry old (Jun 15, 2020)

so far too easy, but good

hard one, 1. "We can love completely what we cannot completely understand.
2.  (make it easier) "I am haunted by waters."
hint-book and movie


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 15, 2020)

jerry old said:


> so far too easy, but good
> 
> hard one, 1. "We can love completely what we cannot completely understand.
> 2.  (make it easier) "I am haunted by waters."
> hint-book and movie


1.  A River Runs Through It


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 15, 2020)

jerry old said:


> so far too easy, but good
> 
> hard one, 1. "We can love completely what we cannot completely understand.
> 2.  (make it easier) "I am haunted by waters."
> hint-book and movie


I'm sorry that I made them too 'easy'; you don't have to answer though.  I'm just starting in the group; please give me a break.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 15, 2020)

Brake hell, you weren't suppose to get 'The remains of the day."
Few people remember it (one of my favorites)
I'm miffed. 
 No one but hopkins and Thompson could have played the roles.
Got one that will stump you, 
'Gentlemen of the court, there are times I'm ashamed to be a member of the human race and this is one of such occasion.'
book and movie

'


----------



## Judycat (Jun 15, 2020)

Run!!!  Get to the choppa!!!


----------



## jerry old (Jun 15, 2020)

(name deleted as it is hint) '...it came to that the first time you sentenced a man to death you knew to be innocent.'
book and movie


----------



## jerry old (Jun 15, 2020)

]'The barbarities of war are seldom committed by abnormal men. The tragedy of war is that these horrors are committed by normal men in abnormal situations.
Book and movie

Another book and movie:
'A portion of guilt is standard issue for Southern boys;...'


----------



## jujube (Jun 15, 2020)

jerry old said:


> (name deleted as it is hint) '...it came to that the first time you sentenced a man to death you knew to be innocent.'
> book and movie



One of the best ever! "Judgement at Nuremberg"

OK, here's mine: "I am big! It's the pictures that got small."


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2020)

Gaer said:


> "What we have here is a FAILURE to communicate!"
> Are they supposed to guess the name of the movie?
> and
> "I love the smell of Napom in the morning!"


Cool Hand Luke
Apocalypse Now


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2020)

"May I make a statement, Captain?"
"Go Ahead."
"Your mouthwash ain't makin' it."


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 15, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> *“You’re gonna need a bigger boat.” *


Jaws


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 15, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> *"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn!"*


Gone With The Wind


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> "You can't handle the truth!"


"A few good men."


----------



## jerry old (Jun 15, 2020)

damit I'm gonn'a take my ball and go home.  No one know about "Judgment at Nuremberg."  Do you remember judy garland's  and monty cliff's wrenching testimony 
, with spencer, widmark, Lancaster...Max Schell-best performance of movie.


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2020)

"I have to put all that s--t back on."


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2020)

"Quite a mess, ain't it?"
"Well, if it ain't, it'll do 'til the mess gets here."


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Run!!!  Get to the choppa!!!


"Predator."  HAHA.  It came out "Get to da choppa."

Another good one:  "You're one ugly son of a...."


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2020)

"Seemed like a good idea at the time."  (hint:  Steve McQueen)


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2020)

"Am I helping?"
"I never had it so good."


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> “Here’s looking at you, kid.”


Casablanca?  (I think)


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2020)

"We want you to get out of New York.   Permanently."


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2020)

"My daddy says it's got peckers in it."


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 15, 2020)

jerry old said:


> so far too easy, but good
> 
> hard one, 1. "We can love completely what we cannot completely understand.
> 2.  (make it easier) "I am haunted by waters."
> hint-book and movie


You'll need Google for this one if you aren't an Aussie

Tell him he's dreamin'.


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2020)

"Your room is the only one that's still standing.  So, you have somewhere to sleep.....if your conscience lets you sleep."
"Oh, I sleep just fine, ma'am."
"I'll bet."
"Care to see for yourself?"


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 15, 2020)

That'll do, pig.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 15, 2020)

going to Goggle was mention-NO FAIR, you have to rely on personal knowledge.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 15, 2020)

Shoot straight, you bastards!


----------



## Judycat (Jun 16, 2020)

win231 said:


> "Predator."  HAHA.  It came out "Get to da choppa."
> 
> Another good one:  "You're one ugly son of a...."


I watched Predator last Sunday. It never gets old.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 16, 2020)

Oh, I've got a helmet..


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 16, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> You'll need Google for this one if you aren't an Aussie
> 
> Tell him he's dreamin'.


Oh @Warrigal it's "The Castle" and it has got to be one of the best Aussie movies ever with some great quotes


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 16, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> That'll do, pig.


"Babe"


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 16, 2020)

"Well, do I look good to you?"


----------



## Gaer (Jun 16, 2020)

No one got "I'm 60!"  Murphy's Romance
and
"Woodrow, quite a party."  Lonesome Dove.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Dave, my mind is going, I can feel it.......


*2001 A Space Odyssey*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2020)

jujube said:


> OK, here's mine: "I am big! It's the pictures that got small."


*Sunset Boulevard*


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 16, 2020)

I'd challenge anyone to watch it without bursting their sides laughing.. 
I'll even give a little clue-  this remark comes from a saucer-eyed little boy talking about a fish he "caught" in his family's fish aquarium:

_"I *SAID ..*I *WANT*.. to *EAT 'UM!!"  *_


----------



## jerry old (Jun 16, 2020)

Do we have a straight jacket on board?                    
                            I always carry one, yes.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 16, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> Shoot straight, you bastards!


Breaker Morant


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2020)

"Oh, just a drink... a martini, shaken, not stirred".


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Breaker Morant


Spot on.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> "Babe"


Yep You got it.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Oh @Warrigal it's "The Castle" and it has got to be one of the best Aussie movies ever with some great quotes


That one has passed into the vernacular, hasn't it?


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 16, 2020)

"And that's how you play 'Get the Guests.'"


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 16, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> Spot on.


I liked that movie, very much, and was shocked by the ending.  I tried to find the book about the actual case, but it was out of print.  The charges and the trial were travesties!  The book, "Scapegoats of the Empire," is now available, online, if you look around for it.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I liked that movie, very much, and was shocked by the ending.  I tried to find the book about the actual case, but it was out of print.  The charges and the trial were travesties!  The book, "Scapegoats of the Empire," is now available, online, if you look around for it.


Yes, they were scapegoats and yes, they were guilty men, but not of the crime for which they were executed.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 16, 2020)

Do or Do Not. There is no try.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2020)

Second Star Wars movie - The Empire Strikes Back?


----------



## win231 (Jun 16, 2020)

"Is everybody in these parts as butt ugly as you three?"


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 17, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> Oh, I've got a helmet..



I'm going to give this one up, Easy Rider.


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Jun 17, 2020)

"Well, um, that's like, you know, um, just your opinion, man."


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> made them too 'easy';



I, myself, 
enjoy seeing *both,
the *"easier ones" and the more difficult, challenging ones.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 17, 2020)

"There comes a time when all men must bear the weight of their responsibility".


----------



## win231 (Jun 17, 2020)

"A man's got to know his limitations."


----------



## Ronni (Jun 17, 2020)

In case I forget to tell you later, I had a really good time tonight.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 17, 2020)

I see dead people.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 17, 2020)

little help here,
 the kid and his dead friend (Bruce Willis) the kid sees dead people
Bruce is dead, does not know it.
What is title, can't bring it to fore..."The......???


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 17, 2020)

jerry old said:


> little help here,
> the kid and his dead friend (Bruce Willis) the kid sees dead people
> Bruce is dead, does not know it.
> What is title, can't bring it to fore..."The......???


The Sixth Sense


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 17, 2020)

My mom always said, life is like a box of chocolates.

Run Forest, run!


----------



## jerry old (Jun 17, 2020)

I like to mull over the titles, you can feel the correct title trying to break through, but it just won't exhibit itself. 
Remedy:  sleep on it,  it'll come-sometimes.

Tom Hanks says he regretted making Forest Grump.
Really, it made him a very rich man.  He put a lot of his own money into the film,
received a percentage on film profits.  He made a killing.
Perhaps it wasn't artistic enough, I don't know why he regretted it.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 18, 2020)

I am Lucy's father. Lucy belongs with me.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 18, 2020)

"There comes a time when all men must bear the weight of their responsibility". 
This is from Man In The High Castle .. (quote: Inspector Kido)


----------



## Gaer (Jun 18, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> I see dead people.


The sixth sense.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 19, 2020)

I just know that every man I kill, the farther away from home I feel ~ Captain Miller


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm not deprived, I'm delinquent. There's a difference, you know. ~ Casey Brown


----------



## jerry old (Jun 19, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Do we have a straight jacket on board?
> I always carry one, yes.
> 
> "Overboard"
> ...


----------



## Pinky (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey, dad ... there's a strange fella sitting in the sofa. Munchy-wunching lobschticks of toast.


----------



## Ceege (Jun 19, 2020)

I don't expect anyone to get this.  It's from an older movie.  I've just always gotten a kick out of this line:  "How dishonest!  Not letting me know that you knew that I was a liar!"


----------



## jerry old (Jun 19, 2020)

Ceege said:


> "How dishonest!  Not letting me know that you knew that I was a liar!"
> 
> Nope, don't know where it's from, but darn cute.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Hey, dad ... there's a strange fella sitting in the sofa. Munchy-wunching lobschticks of toast.


Alex .. from A Clockwork Orange


----------



## jerry old (Jun 19, 2020)

hard one, 1. "We can love completely what we cannot completely understand.
2.  (make it easier) "I am haunted by waters."
hint-book and movie
A River Runs Through It




jerry old said:


> ]'The barbarities of war are seldom committed by abnormal men. The tragedy of war is that these horrors are committed by normal men in abnormal situations.
> Book and movie  Break Morant
> 
> Another book and movie:
> ...


----------



## win231 (Jun 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> "I have to put all that s--t back on."


_"In The Line of Fire."  _Clint Eastwood (Secret Service Agent) was just about to nail Rene Russo when she got a phone call & had to go to work. Before getting undressed & getting into bed with her, he had to take off all his equipment: Gun, walkie talkie, spare magazines, handcuffs, baton, etc.  After she got out of bed, Clint was.....frustrated.


----------



## win231 (Jun 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> "Quite a mess, ain't it?"
> "Well, if it ain't, it'll do 'til the mess gets here."


"No Country For Old Men"


----------



## win231 (Jun 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> "Seemed like a good idea at the time."  (hint:  Steve McQueen)


"The Magnificent Seven"


----------



## win231 (Jun 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> "Am I helping?"
> "I never had it so good."


"Bullitt"


----------



## win231 (Jun 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> "We want you to get out of New York.   Permanently."


"Deathwish."  After Vincent Gardenia learned that Charles Bronson was the vigilante, he told him to leave N.Y.


----------



## win231 (Jun 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> "My daddy says it's got peckers in it."


"Sling Blade."


----------



## win231 (Jun 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> "Your room is the only one that's still standing.  So, you have somewhere to sleep.....if your conscience lets you sleep."
> "Oh, I sleep just fine, ma'am."
> "I'll bet."
> "Care to see for yourself?"


"High Plains Drifter.


----------



## Ceege (Jun 19, 2020)

Ceege said:


> I don't expect anyone to get this.  It's from an older movie.  I've just always gotten a kick out of this line:  "How dishonest!  Not letting me know that you knew that I was a liar!"



The movie was "I'd Climb the Highest Mountain" (1951) based on a true story.  
Right after their marriage ceremony, William and Mary set out to go to their new home in the Appalachian Mountains of Georgia.  As they near their new home, William tells Mary that she might have time to cook dinner after they arrive.  It is then that she confesses that even though she led him to believe that she could cook, she really couldn't.  At that William tells her that he already knew she couldn't cook because her mother had told him so.  That's when Mary says,  "How dishonest!  Not letting me know that you knew that I was a liar!"


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 19, 2020)

What was the last scripted line in "Casablanca"? Most will get this wrong.
Here's a hint, "Louie......................"


----------



## jerry old (Jun 19, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> What was the last scripted line in "Casablanca"? Most will get this wrong.


I know, I know, it just won't come to me.
Boggie  and police chief were walking off into the midst and, and, and,
maybe I don't know the last line.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 19, 2020)

Life is a highway. I want to ride it all night loooong...


----------



## Ceege (Jun 19, 2020)

jerry old said:


> I know, I know, it just won't come to me.
> Boggie  and police chief were walking off into the midst and, and, and,
> maybe I don't know the last line.



I don't know if I'm getting this completely right, but I think it's "This could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship".


----------



## LindaB (Jun 19, 2020)

"You know how to whistle, don’t you Steve? You just put your lips together, and blow.”
Who can identify this one? Yes, I'm that old!


----------



## jerry old (Jun 19, 2020)

Turner Classic Films-far too young to have viewed it when it was in theaters.

your talking about the woman I love, Bacall.
She didn't need dialogue, just flash her cat eyes around.
This particular movie , she was exiting, paused after she had opened the door, asked Boggie...'You Know how to whistle don't you..."
I think it was the Maltese Falcon, not sure, but I sure know it was Bacall


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 19, 2020)

LindaB said:


> "You know how to whistle, don’t you Steve? You just put your lips together, and blow.”
> Who can identify this one? Yes, I'm that old!


To Have and Have Not, spoken by Lauren Bacall.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 19, 2020)

Nobody got mine. It was from,  "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?"


----------



## win231 (Jun 19, 2020)

"Ya know, we have rats in the cellar."


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 20, 2020)

What was the last line in "The Maltese Falcon"? Almost no one gets this right.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 21, 2020)

Ceege said:


> I don't know if I'm getting this completely right, but I think it's "This could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship".


You got it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 21, 2020)

I finally got the final Jeopardy question yesterday while only one contestant got it right. The question was "Which 1980's science fiction movie about outer space ended with some audience members in tears?"


----------



## Pepper (Jun 21, 2020)

E.T.  It was my 3 year old son's first movie.  He loved it, watched it standing up.  At the end, however, he was crying & screaming "E.T. STAY!"  "E.T. Don't Go Home!"  It was heartbreaking.  Very Loud, too. Luckily, my son was adorable.  37 years later, still is.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 25, 2020)

"Love is a leap"


----------



## Pinky (Jun 25, 2020)

A really easy one:
"Nobody puts Baby in a corner"


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 25, 2020)

Pinky said:


> A really easy one:
> "Nobody puts Baby in a corner"



*Dirty Dancing *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 25, 2020)

*"You take the Blonde, I'll take the one in the Turban "*


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2020)

"Mine hit the ground first."
"Mine was taller."


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> "Ya know, we have rats in the cellar."


....said Bette Davis to Joan Crawford in "What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?"


----------



## jerry old (Jun 26, 2020)

Want to post quotes from 'Bad Santa.'but can't remember exact quotes and feel it is
illegal to go to goggle.

(Anyone remember the title of Bill Bob film: He was a dorfy charcter, plane full
of money crashed in snowy woods-mafia money.
Billy Boys brother was normal, tried to keep Billy Bob from blabbing.
No success Billy Boy blabbed,  mafia mob showed up killed billy Bob
*Any one know the title?*


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Want to post quotes from 'Bad Santa.'but can't remember exact quotes and feel it is
> *illegal* to go to goggle.
> 
> *Any one know the title?*


I don't know the title of the movie you mentioned, I just have to thank you for making me laugh when you wrote 'illegal!'


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I don't know the title of the movie you mentioned, I just have to thank you for making me laugh when you wrote 'illegal!'


Can tell he’s ‘badass.’


----------



## Pinky (Jun 26, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Dirty Dancing *


Yes!


----------



## DGM (Jul 2, 2020)

"A man's got to know his limitations."
Dirty Harry to Hal Holbrook in "Magnum Force"


----------



## DGM (Jul 2, 2020)

"Round up the usual suspects"


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 2, 2020)

DGM said:


> "Round up the usual suspects"


Casablanca my favorite movie


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 2, 2020)

win231 said:


> "Mine hit the ground first."
> "Mine was taller."


I  know it but can't recall. It was after they each shot a guy.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 2, 2020)

DGM said:


> "Round up the usual suspects"
> 
> Casablanca


----------



## Gaer (Jul 2, 2020)

"Arn't you kind of old to be a soldier of fortune?"


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 2, 2020)

win231 said:


> "Mine hit the ground first."
> "Mine was taller."



I think that was John Wayne & Kirk Douglas in The War Wagon?


----------



## win231 (Jul 2, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> I think that was John Wayne & Kirk Douglas in The War Wagon?


Nailed it!


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 2, 2020)

Old&InTheWay said:


> "Well, um, that's like, you know, um, just your opinion, man."



The Big Lebowski. So many great lines in that movie!


----------



## jujube (Jul 2, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Want to post quotes from 'Bad Santa.'but can't remember exact quotes and feel it is
> illegal to go to goggle.
> 
> (Anyone remember the title of Bill Bob film: He was a dorfy charcter, plane full
> ...



A Simple Plan


----------



## jerry old (Jul 2, 2020)

jujube
Have been trying to locate 'A Simple Plan' for several months. 
I'll watch it tonight.
Few, if any can play a dufus like Billy Bob, he tries so desperately hard, but just can't make the grade. and is so sorry when he screws up.

(He directed 'All the Pretty Horses,' in which a dufus had a leading role, makes you wonder.).----

Oh dear, I've taken the thread south-again  
Sorry


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jul 2, 2020)

You keep using that word...


----------



## jerry old (Jul 2, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> You keep using that word...
> 
> What word-dufus?  It's a good word down here in Redneck country.
> Us'ing spell it three ways dufus, doofus or dofus.
> ...


----------



## Ronni (Jul 2, 2020)

I will find you. And I will kill you


----------



## jerry old (Jul 2, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I will find you. And I will kill you
> 
> 'Taken'


----------



## Pinky (Jul 2, 2020)

"I do wish we could chat longer, but ... I'm having an old friend for dinner. Bye."


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 3, 2020)

Pinky said:


> "I do wish we could chat longer, but ... I'm having an old friend for dinner. Bye."


The Silence Of The Lambs


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> The Silence Of The Lambs


Yes, our dear friend Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jul 3, 2020)

No, "you keep using that word" is a movie quote.  

"You keep using that word, I do not think it means what you think it means"


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jul 3, 2020)

"I'll be back."

"I don't know, I didn't go into Burger King."


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2020)

"You can't stop what's comin', it ain't all waitin' on you .. That's vanity."


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> "I'll be back."



Arnold Schwarzenneger (sp?)  in Terminator


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 3, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> "I don't know, I didn't go into Burger King."



Pulp Fiction! 

Here's one: _You say our names, we're going to have to kill all these people, Archie. _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> "You can't stop what's comin', it ain't all waitin' on you .. That's vanity."


No Country For Old Men


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2020)

"At least I'm wearin' cowboy boots."
"Oh, yeah. You blend."


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 18, 2020)

jujube said:


> One of the best ever! "Judgement at Nuremberg"
> 
> OK, here's mine: "I am big! It's the pictures that got small."


Sunset Boulevard.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 18, 2020)

You're killin' me, Smalls.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 18, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *"You take the Blonde, I'll take the one in the Turban "*



*No one guessed this one so I'll tell you it. It's from my favorite movie "Young Frankenstein"*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 18, 2020)

“Sometimes it is the people no one can imagine anything of who do the things no one can imagine.”


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2020)

OK, from the same movie that had the "You blend" quote:

"Yutes?  What's a yute?"


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 23, 2020)

Sunny said:


> OK, from the same movie that had the "You blend" quote:
> 
> "Yutes?  What's a yute?"


My Cousin Vinny?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 23, 2020)

*“Stella! Hey, Stella!” *


----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *“Stella! Hey, Stella!” *


A Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 23, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *“Stella! Hey, Stella!” *


GREAT movie!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 23, 2020)

Pinky said:


> A Streetcar Named Desire



Pinky you nailed it !


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 25, 2020)

1. You stepped on my face dammit
    I thought you were dead
    Well you thought wrong dammit

2. The light that burns twice as bright burns half as long

3. Don't pass out on me now you rotten oinker

4. Now go home and get your f*****g shinebox


----------



## Ronni (Jul 25, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> No, "you keep using that word" is a movie quote.
> 
> "You keep using that word, I do not think it means what you think it means"


Princess Bride


----------



## Ronni (Jul 25, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> You're killin' me, Smalls.


The Sandlot


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 27, 2020)

"You had me at hello"

At the end of the movie, D said this to J.M. after he professes his love in a long winded speech.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> "You had me at hello"
> 
> At the end of the movie, D said this to J.M. after he professes his love in a long winded speech.


*Jerry Maquire*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2020)

*"Badges? We ain't got no badges! We don't need no badges! I don't have to show you any stinking badges!"*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2020)

"What knockers!"


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2020)

*"Rosebud..."*


----------



## jerry old (Jul 27, 2020)

Citizen Kane and 'Rosebud' critics think highly of this 1940's film (not sure of date)


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Citizen Kane and 'Rosebud' critics think highly of this 1940's film (not sure of date)


*Correct!*


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 27, 2020)

4. Goodfellas


----------



## Devi (Jul 27, 2020)

Okay. My entry,
"Leave the gun. Take the cannoli."
is from The Godfather (the first Godfather).


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh, yeah. You blend.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 30, 2020)

OK, No one got " Love is a leap"  - Kate and Leopold"
No one got   "Arn't you kind of old to be a soldier of fortune?'  Old Gringo

Here's another one:  "Hate rude behavior in a man.  Won't tolerate it!"


----------



## jerry old (Jul 30, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Here's another one:  "Hate rude behavior in a man.  Won't tolerate it!"


1.  tommy lee jones as Woodrow f. call in 'Lonesome Dove'
2.  James Garner as Woodrow Call, in 'Streets of Laredo'


II : Topic:  When life has passed you by in 'No Country for Old Men."
( no question of movies, a question of values)
A. Sheriff  Ed Tom Bell talks to another sheriff-both have become aware *their inept* in understanding the chaos and mayhem of their society.
b. then he visits his uncle-both are *lost in the values *of their past
c. Sheriff Bell, now retired muses over a dream he had: wondering if he* ever* *understood anything.*
This is what happens when you grown up in a society and  find all the rules have changed.   You doubt the values of your youth, your world become a puzzle which you do not understand, you wonder if you ever understood?


----------



## Gaer (Jul 30, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Woodrow f. call.
> 
> 2.will mention the dialogue in 'no country for old men':
> 
> ...


You got it!  Woodrow Call in Lonesome Dove!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 2, 2020)

Pinky said:


> "What knockers!"



*"Young Frankenstein"*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *"Young Frankenstein"*


Yep!


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 2, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Jerry Maquire*


Correct!


----------



## jerry old (Oct 4, 2020)

John Brown and his men but  farmer in back of wagon, drove around, argued about who was to hang him.  The victim got bored, asking:
"You'll gonn'a hang me or not, I got chores?"

Have to enter answer, it is a , recent release with very  few viewers
The Good Lord Bird (movie about John Brown in  Kansas, 1856


----------



## LindaB (Oct 7, 2020)

"Hello, Gorgeous!"


----------



## LindaB (Oct 7, 2020)

Devi said:


> Okay. My entry,
> "Leave the gun. Take the cannoli."
> is from The Godfather (the first Godfather).


I read that that particular line was an ad-lib which they ended up keeping in the film. Good call!


----------



## LindaB (Oct 7, 2020)

Loved this one! An oldie but goodie:
"That's the way it crumbles...cookie-wise."


----------



## win231 (Oct 7, 2020)

"I prefer to be shot."
"Let's do it."


----------



## win231 (Oct 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> "I prefer to be shot."
> "Let's do it."


It's an oldie, so maybe no one remembers it.  Both quotes are from "The Executioner's Song," the true story of Gary Gilmore who was convicted of two murders & robberies.
The first quote was when the judge asked him to choose a method of execution.  The second was when he was asked for "Last Words."


----------



## Pepper (Oct 7, 2020)

Hey, @win231, why didn't you wait for someone else to answer it?  What's the rush?


----------



## win231 (Oct 7, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Hey, @win231, why didn't you wait for someone else to answer it?  What's the rush?


It was that extra coffee......


----------



## 911 (Oct 7, 2020)

“Deserves got nothin’ to do with it.”


----------



## Davey Do (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Oct 31, 2020)

'The Liberation of Lord Bryon Jones' is a classic made in the 1970's
I saw it on TV around 76, have never found it on TV again.
It is a rough film, makes you wish to kill the villainous Anthony Zerbe.
( He was an excellent villain, the best in my book)
I think the subject matter probhibits it being on TV


----------



## jerry old (Oct 31, 2020)

'it's a poor thing to fear the inevitable'
'who said that?'
'A man that wasn't dying'


----------



## JB in SC (Nov 5, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *"Badges? We ain't got no badges! We don't need no badges! I don't have to show you any stinking badges!"*



Treasure of the Sierra Madre

Great cast of actors...


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2020)

JB in SC said:


> Treasure of the Sierra Madre
> 
> Great cast of actors...


*Correct!*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 6, 2021)

Funny, y’know? After all the highways, and the trains, and the appointments, and the years, you end up worth more dead than alive.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2021)

"I fit in better than you. At least I'm wearing cowboy boots."
"Oh, yeah. You blend."


----------



## Ronni (Aug 8, 2021)

They’re here!


----------

